# Bird Eating Spiders



## Bryony (Apr 30, 2004)

What are some cool names for my 5 Bird eating spiders, i think i have 3 but need help with more
I know they arn't reptiles but they are still cool and feel tingley on your hand

fangolia
JD (jack Daniels)
terapin


----------



## peterescue (Apr 30, 2004)

Morticia and Gomez( as in Addams)


----------



## Bryony (Apr 30, 2004)

thats really good i like that

i also have to name my 2 lizzards


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Apr 30, 2004)

name them after the greek gods


----------



## instar (Apr 30, 2004)

how about "eww" and "eek!" lol just kidding.


----------



## Greebo (Apr 30, 2004)

How about Sylvester?
(cos he was always trying to eat Tweety)


----------



## moosenoose (Apr 30, 2004)

You could call it "Hairy Butler" after the naturalist! lol


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 30, 2004)

5! Crikey that's 40 legs &lt;shudder>


----------



## Hickson (Apr 30, 2004)

Bryony said:


> What are some cool names for my 5 Bird eating spiders, i think i have 3 but need help with more
> 
> fangolia
> JD (jack Daniels)
> terapin



Terrapin is an american term used for several species of turtle.

Hix


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 30, 2004)

Call one "Legs"


----------



## NoOne (Apr 30, 2004)

Splat


----------

